# Ridiculous min/max armies



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, so I have seen some silly armies before - the all killer kan army my brother often fields comes to mind, also the max out firedragons at low points armies.

But what retardedness do you often see?

I am interested in what mix/max armies you have seen or have used and how silly they get - the failures aswell as the sucesses. Some armies just try to break up the codex or hit the fluff waaay to hard - what have you seen on the field of battle that made you go WTF?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

The only one I can think of right now is when my opponent mentions that he has 3 squads of Deathwing terminators, a Vindicator and 2 Predators 

That was NOT a game I wish to repeat any time soon :laugh:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

A friend managed to field nothing but Gretchin (and Runtherds) in a 750 points battle once. Amusing for his opponent, no doubt, who had a really low model count Necron list. Gretchin won.

Back in 2nd edition, there was this one notorious guy at our club. He was the definition of a power gamer, although he failed miserably. He was so strucken with the need2cheese that he couldn't make a decent list to save his life. All he wanted was to make a Space Marine army with 4-5 models.

He always had 2 Master Librarians with jump packs and FULL FREAKING WARGEAR, I MEAN EVERYTHING HE COULD POSSIBLY HAVE (which in 2nd was a LOT) - and Dreadnought spam. Venerable Dreadnoughts with Multi-Meltas I believe were his favorites.

And he'd always have 1 devastator squad, but couldn't say it right - he called them "Devastors", so we nicknamed him "Devastor". His Space Wolves were an OOP metallic blue color, and he used LEGO for conversions.

E gods he was annoying.

He's the same jerk who traded my 4K points of Dwarves and 2K points of Eldar that I had left at his house (with his permission) for the new 3rd ed. Chaos Codex. 

I was first struck with shock as to how someone could exhibit such retardedry, then struck with sadness, then I thought "HEY! Now I have a reason to never see this douche bag ever again!!"

Good times are now had by all.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

I'm sooooo guilty of this...however i do it for fun. It's a rare game when my Blood angles don't field a Landraider. My Imperial fists will always have a unit of terminaors somewhere (often lydander him self at least) and my Grey Knight army is nothing but Terminators, Paladins and Ghost Knights but that all becuase i lvoe them and not for giving me a better change in game.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I once used a nice 6 razorbacks in a 1500 point game.

I have also lost to a Necron player who only spammed warriors. It actually made me shit myself when I saw about 70 warriors on the other side of the table.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You mean more min max than a 2K List of Dark Eldar, with every slot, bar 1 HQ filled? I've been having fun with that.

Not really.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

The worst min/maxing right now are the cheap shooty transport spam lists, be they las/plas razorback spam (either Space Wolves or Blood Angels), or chimera spam (Imperial Guard or Grey Knight Inquisitors). 

Against certain types of armies they'll just fall to pieces, and they have some trouble in kill point games, but in an objective based game, facing a more or less normal 40k army, they're all but unbeatable. Most armies just don't have enough anti-vehicle shooting and high strength close combat attacks to bring them down.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

About as many ork boyz as you could think about against my smaller CSM army. it was like shooting a wall! In the end I had nothing left except a land raider so i just tank shocked a squad


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

People are refusing to play me because I use a Nidzilla list............That they say is over powered in 1k points.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well bothe me and a friend once just spammed swarm armys;my tyranid rippers vs his necron scarabs...he just could not get anny decent rolls in that day but man it was funny eating the necrons


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

At my FLGS we usually don't see too much of that sort of thing. But sometimes there are these really weird concoctions that just show up.

1: Like the time where I decided to just throw out everything in my BT army apart from footslogging guys in a 1500 pts match. 82 models (1 marshal, the champion and 80 marines, and 2 typhoons because I didn't have models for more guys) came running across the table. The game was horribly one-sided so the next time i play this people need to be warned in advance.

2: One of our resident SM players also have a Khorne themed Daemons army. So at 1500 pts he shows up with several maxed out units of bloodletters and khornedogs and most of us are like "WTF?!" The deepstrike footprints of those units are HUGE!! Needless to say, it wasn't all that great. But pretty funny nonetheless.

3: A 3v3 battle, 1000 pts. each, 1 FOC per side. IG, SM and Eldar vs. Orks, Daemons (mine) and CSM.

The "Good" team has the IG mostly fill out the troops section with standard squads, the Eldar runs a jetseer counsel and lots of jetbikes and the SM player have 20 or so SS/TH termies. 
The "Evil" team has my mostly balanced daemons, Zerkers in rhinos and the orks are nothing but Nob Bikers with Wazdakka storming forth.

That game was fucking epic, resulting in a minor win for the "evil" team. Turns out, our maneuvrebility really won out in the end (mostly worked because the eldar got a little too eager and got pounded early as a result).


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Once played an apocalypse game and on our side of thing (the enemy naturally) a guy fielded 24 Daemon Princes. (we still lost)


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Our store threw a game where you could put down any 3 models and play. Naturally a friend of mine abused this and put down 2 Warhound titans and a Reaver titan.

I believe the game actually turned in to a Everybody vs the Titans


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Had an Apoc game where there where 6 baneblades on the enemy team, after it ended we named the two teams: Dicks and nice people


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> People are refusing to play me because I use a Nidzilla list............That they say is over powered in 1k points.



I was on your side until you said '1k points'. Nidzilla is no longer cheesy.....except in small games. 

To be fair though, Daemonzilla can be just as cheesy at that point level ^_^:


Herald of Tzeentch w/chariot, bolt [95] 

Herald of Tzeentch w/chariot, bolt [95] 


5 Plague bearers [75]

5 Plague bearers [75]


2 Bloodcrushers [80]

2 Bloodcrushers [80]

2 Bloodcrushers [80]


Daemon Prince of Tzeentch w/bolt [140]

Daemon Prince of Tzeentch w/bolt [140]

Daemon Prince of Tzeentch w/bolt [140]


3 Monstrous creatures, 3 'virutal' monstrous creatures (bloodcrushers), enough bolts to down any vehicles, and a couple of units for objective grabbing.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

I can't stand a min/maxed 2000 point Dark Eldar list. So many freakin skimmers! It's unstoppable...unless you also bring a min/maxed list yourself


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

everything is killeable! so no really max/min but some exceptional strategies. 

a friend of mine used the LOGANWING, that seems pretty boring... and poor my orks. But my dark eldar wipeout them in the second turn. 

I remember an annoying game style with the Demon prince, but nowdays caos marines seem pretty lower in comparison to the last 6 armies. 

i think that there are "invincibles" armies but changes with the time changing rules.


----------



## WHEEMIKE (Jun 16, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> I was on your side until you said '1k points'. Nidzilla is no longer cheesy.....except in small games.
> 
> To be fair though, Daemonzilla can be just as cheesy at that point level ^_^:
> 
> ...


That’s close to my over powered daemon list. I only wish a few guys would stop hiding behind their 2.5k SW razorback or BA landraider spam lists and let me kick there faces in a little at 1k. lol.:aggressive:


----------

